# Mapa Interactivo de Desflorestação (2000-2012)



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2013 às 17:58)

Numa publicação no Facebook da página Science descobri isto:



> *Interactive Map: Fading Forests*
> 
> http://scim.ag/1dTh1Se
> 
> The first high-resolution global map of deforestation is now online and interactive. M.C. Hansen and colleagues built the map using satellite images of the Earth’s surface on a 30-meter resolution scale. The researchers charted the world’s tree canopies from 2000 to 2012, during which time Earth lost 888,000 square miles (2.3 million square km) of forest while gaining only 309,000 square miles (0.8 square km) of new trees. To learn more, read the report: http://scim.ag/1dTh1Se and visit the interactive map: http://scim.ag/1dTjM65



Este mapa tem resolução de 30 metros e parece-me muito bem realizado!
Apenas de notar que neste mapa não está incluido o Arquipélado dos Açores.

Algumas fotos:

Península Ibérica:







Algarve (nota-se bem a mancha do incêndio de Tavira do ano passado):






Madeira:






Zona Norte da América do Sul:







Toca a explorar


----------



## lusometeo (22 Nov 2013 às 02:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Numa publicação no Facebook da página Science descobri isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qual é o link sff?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2013 às 09:07)

lusometeo disse:


> Qual é o link sff?



Está lá na citação em inglês:



> To learn more, read the report: http://scim.ag/1dTh1Se and *visit the interactive map: http://scim.ag/1dTjM65*


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Nov 2013 às 09:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Numa publicação no Facebook da página Science descobri isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Caramba eles vao acabar destruindo toda a Amazónia se deixarem !


----------



## Blooder.PT (22 Nov 2013 às 11:26)

Obrigado pela partilha amigo!! Mas esse mapa assusta um bocado


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2014 às 20:19)

Um pouco off topic mas deixo esta notícia. Facto pouco sabido mas o maior deserto da Europa está na Islândia que foi "criado" pela massiva desflorestação. Agora investem para tentar reverter os danos causados:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/4737743.stm


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2014 às 02:18)

Inicialmente pareceu-me genial, mas depois comecei a dar-me conta de prováveis erros.

Existem muitos pinhais e sobreirais, que nem sequer existem no mapa (estão a negro) e isso em Portugal parece sobretudo evidente no Alentejo (por exemplo arredores de Ponte de Sôr).

Aliás em uma grande parte do Alentejo parece haver falta de informação.

Se calhar afinal está tudo certo, e talvez seja devido ao espaçamento da vegetação?


Os Açores não aparecem representados (e provavelmente faltam mais algumas ilhas).


A estar certo, este mapa evidencia uma enorme atividade humana relacionada com áreas florestais (e sucessivos repovoamentos e desflorestamentos), mas também uma política florestal ineficaz, que deve dar prioridade cada vez mais, às florestas maduras, baseadas em espécies nativas e resolver o problema dos incêndios.

Estive a ver a Suécia e fiquei surpreendido também com esta possível tendência.


Mas os pontos vermelhos é que assustam mais.


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2014 às 14:04)

OK, já descobri que esse mapa tem erros inadmissíveis.

Por exemplo, ao salientar praticamente todo o Delta do Nilo como uma zona florestal (quando é uma zona praticamente toda retalhada para agricultura intensiva (vejam fotografias do local e o google maps)), provou que pelos vistos, deve haver erros desta ordem de gravidade assim como tantos outros mais.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2014 às 23:21)

> *Nova ferramenta permite seguir em tempo quase real a desflorestação em todo o mundo e poderá ajudar no combate ao corte ilegal de árvores.*



http://www.dn.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=3701331&seccao=Tecnologia

Por cá, o saldo florestal aparenta também ser bem negativo.


----------

